# Starter solenoid problems



## Doug Boyd (Oct 11, 2004)

In replacing the starter solenoid on my 1956 International 300 Utility, Im getting nothing on the key turn. Im wondering if I have crossed wires somehow. I replaced the solenoid because the + wire from the battery to the solenoid was getting very hot and the tractor would not turn over, it would just chug along. In the last attempt to get it started before replacing the solenoid, the + battery cable got so hot that it started smoking where it attached to the battery. 
There are two wires coming from the key switch, one is a small wire with a prong connector and the other is a little bigger wire with a round connector. Then theres the + battery cable.
Could someone please refresh my memory as to what goes where ? Which lug on the solenoid does the battery cable go to ?
What about the two smaller wires from the key switch ? The solenoid has two large lugs and two small posts designated S and I.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## tisenberg (Sep 20, 2003)

Sorry, don't know much about the 300, hopefully more help is below...

Interesting link: http://www.ytmag.com/farmall/messages/143644.html


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Doug, welcome to TF.com!
On your 300, is it still 6V, or has it been switched to 12V system??


----------



## Doug Boyd (Oct 11, 2004)

I think its still 6 volt. There is no alternator, only a generator. By the way, thanks for the welcome. I have a feeling I may be asking a lot of questions on here. Im tractor stupid and have an old one to start out with.


----------



## Ernie (Mar 18, 2004)

Doug welcome to TF.. 


I don't believe that anyone who owns a tractor is stupid just a new learning curve:furious:


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Doug, I went into a little more detail in the Farmall forum. It sounds like you bought a generic solonoid, for your tractor, you'll need a 6V solonoid if it's still 6 V system. The 6V system was + ground too. (Doesn't matter for solonoid, just good to know.)


----------



## Doug Boyd (Oct 11, 2004)

Partsman, I had a few more questions on the Farmall thread.
Would you mind taking another look over there?


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

:thumbsup: NP I'm on it!


----------

